# Another awarded kovachii!: Phrag. kovachii 'Purple Cow' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Feb 6, 2012)

Another one of our Phrag. kovachii's got awarded at the Madison Orchid Quest show. It got an AM/AOS with 80 points. It was a little smaller than the one that got awarded at the Winter Carnival show. It has a natural spread of 18 cm, with a petal width of 8.3 cm.

Here is a picture I took of it today (so two days after it got awarded, and it drove back and forth to Madison, so it is not at it's prime anymore):







One of our Lycaste's also got an AM/AOS (83 points): Lycaste Kawabunga 'Revlon Kiss' AM/AOS:






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2012)

:drool::drool: Congrats on both, both very nice!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done and congratulations.

I think they are both wonderfull, kovachii is always nice to see. But the pink lycaste hybrid is stunning as well.


----------



## Dido (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats on this plants. 
It dont look like a cow. 
Much better and I love cows..


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice but who came up with that name?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 6, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice but who came up with that name?



You can blame Jason..

Robert


----------



## John M (Feb 6, 2012)

Gorgeous flower! Congratulations! But, the clonal name has a lot to be desired. Sorry Jason. It's kind of confusing why a commercial nursery would give such an important stud plant a name like that. Perhaps an attempt at humour? My first impression was that it was something a bully would call a fat kid. C'mon Jason, you can do better. How about 'Texas Longhorn'? With those elongated petals and protruding chin, the flower has the "look" of a Texas Longhorn and it doesn't roll off the tongue sounding so much like an insult.

The Lycaste is wonderful and the clonal name is cute/appealing. Congrats on getting that one awarded as well!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 6, 2012)

A Purple Cow is an ice cream drink, I think made with grape soda and vanilla ice cream dating back to when I was a kid. A purple cow was a good thing and a mystical thing, and now it is a good flower! GO Jason!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2012)

gonewild said:


> A Purple Cow is an ice cream drink, I think made with grape soda and vanilla ice cream dating back to when I was a kid. A purple cow was a good thing and a mystical thing, and now it is a good flower! GO Jason!



In that context, it makes sense.

Congrats to OL!


----------



## John M (Feb 6, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> In that context, it makes sense.



Well, that helps to better explain it. But, I'm still shaking my head in disbelief.  :sob:


----------



## gonewild (Feb 6, 2012)

John M said:


> Well, that helps to better explain it. But, I'm still shaking my head in disbelief.  :sob:



I wonder if Jason likes purple cows? :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2012)

I never saw a purple cow;
I never hope to see one;
But I can tell you, anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one....

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:

I love the name and the bloom is delish!!! Congrats on both awards OL! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 7, 2012)

Here you can see a purple cow

http://www.milka.de/milka2/page?siteid=milka2-prd&locale=dede1&PagecRef=614

maybe they would be interested in this purple slipper too......


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! I esp. like that Lycaste!!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2012)

Dido said:


> Here you can see a purple cow
> 
> http://www.milka.de/milka2/page?siteid=milka2-prd&locale=dede1&PagecRef=614
> 
> maybe they would be interested in this purple slipper too......



I thought about Milka as well when the purple cow discussion started. Nice chocolate which I ate quite a lot of as a kid.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like you really bullseyed the culture on these Doc.
Very nice, and congrats!


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2012)

seems to me all the kovachii awards are awfully high...


----------



## gonewild (Feb 7, 2012)

tim said:


> seems to me all the kovachii awards are awfully high...



I agree, beautiful flowers by really not far above average for the species. To get an award they really should be perfect.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

Now that the judges have decided to award them the scores, and it was an 80, may be all over the place.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2012)

Judges are human too. They are attracted to the new and novel; bright bold colours. That makes them feel good and hence the kovachii 'award fever'.


----------

